# Grass eating



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Vincent has always had a chew of grass, initially as a game as he used to pick it and throw it in the air and run about.
He's started to really eat the grass, and not just small amounts. Now we really need to mow our lawn, the hot sunny weather mixed with the recent rain has sent our lawn into uber growth spurts and it's like a jungle now. This means Vincent can eat bigger patches.

On our walk yesterday he did a poop and it was seriously about 80% grass  So much so he struggled to poop it all out, so my boyfriend (trying not to throw up) had to pull the poop out, including pulling strand after strand out.

I read somewhere that eating grass is from not getting enough nutrients? Issue is, we feed him good food (Wainwrights) and he has healthy snacks. Do we need to suppliment his diet with anything else? Or is it the issue of the crazy lawn that really needs a mow? I don't think my boyfriend wants to tug any more grass out of Vincents bum..........


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

From April(ish) through till around june my girls eat like cows!!!! When the fresh juicy grass comes through our walks consist less of running and more of eating!! I have never taken it to be a lack of nutrients as it only happens when the grass is lovely and fresh (i think quite sweet too).......although i can sympathise with your man about the poo thing....
Mine soon settle down as summer gets underway (which may never happen this year!)


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Millie is grass eating at the moment aswell.


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Bertie munches on the odd patch of grass and as far as I can tell he's all fit and well


----------



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

I've had this with one of my girls, and like you it's in the poo! Haven't really given it much thought but may mention it to my vet when she has her annual jabs this month


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

They eat grass for many reasons sometimes to get nutrients sometimes to settle their tummies sometimes because they just fancy a salad! The downside can be stringy poo, just get the poo bag and pull (!) soon sorted it goes in phases may not happen again for weeks but I doubt you will prevent it.


----------



## lynnmcp (Dec 28, 2011)

That's really interesting because Dexter is doing exactly the same thing at the moment. Dashing through the long grass and eating mouthfuls of it as he goes! I haven't had the pleasure of the stringy poo yet though - something to look forward to!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes the poop bag way is the best, we were caught short though with only 2 bags!!!  so it was a tense moment to get all the poop and the grass out his bum.....................


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sorry but I am laughing ... at the caught short with 2 poo bags  

Oh and the poo bag and pull comment ... 

All so true but just so funny !!!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I know! We always double bag the poop...cheap poo bags are not very structurally sound!!


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Polly got me up at 5am this morning to go out in the garden to eat grass!  Not impressed!


----------



## baby Bradley (Dec 27, 2011)

Bradley is a grass lover too! and will even pinch hay from the rabbits hutch, naughty boy lol, stringy poo is really not good!


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Just had stringy poo as well but fortunately it all came away ok!!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

lol, well my boyfriend hasn't informed me of any more issues....although the grass still hasn't been mowed because of the weather!


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Omg Pushca is obsessed with the wet newly mown clumps of grass; she is chomping it all the time. But she has had 5 days of diarrhoea now and I put it down to the grass. We are waiting for sample results and hope it's nothing but I likewise had heard they eat grass if ill or deficient in a vitamin 

Now totally confused


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

As an ardent listener to the 'Jimmy Young Show' on radio 2 before the abismal Jeremy Vine (patronising does not begin to cover his abismal presentation!) he (Jimmy Young) had Ben Fogal's dad a vet on for question and answer sessions, I always remember a question about grass eating the response nothing to worry about thery just fancy a bit of salad! So don't worry if your dog eats grass it is natural and not a problem.


----------



## holly bear (May 29, 2012)

hi just reading about the grass eating holly my 1yr old eats a lot of grass so i asked the vet about it when she had her jabs she said that they don't know why they do it theres no actual reason for it but you will hear lots of reasons from people but its nothing to worry about .


----------

